# AD23 Color scheme



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anyone own a frame with the AD23 color scheme? 
I have tried to research it in several archives; I found 1 photo that was pretty cloudy, & another that has totally different colors from the first photo, so I was curious if anyone has a "real" one that I could see.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

kcflash said:


> Does anyone own a frame with the AD23 color scheme?
> I have tried to research it in several archives; I found 1 photo that was pretty cloudy, & another that has totally different colors from the first photo, so I was curious if anyone has a "real" one that I could see.


Try this link. Should help you out.

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colors/colors-pre.htm


----------



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

ipaul said:


> Try this link. Should help you out.
> 
> http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colors/colors-pre.htm


Cool, that's just what I was talking about. I found a Colnago "Dream Cross Plus" in Switzerland, I couldn't find out exaclty what the paint scheme was. If you look at this link, the Dream Cross AD23 is almost tan, but if you look at the Dream Plus frame (not dream cross), it is the Rabbobank scheme, which is what I was interpreting the salesman to say.
I guess I'll know for certain when it arrives.
Thx.


----------



## scorpionking (Mar 10, 2002)

I had a C40 with AD23, a very nice looking scheme. 

AD23 will look different depending on which frame it is on. The AD23 paint on a C40 for example will not be identical to the AD23 you see on a Dream or a MasterXlite, etc.

Here is an old archive of what it looks like on a C40, and if I can find an old photo of my actual frame I'll post it later roday.

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colors/c40-hp/c40-ad23.html


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Rock me Amadeus


----------



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

T-shirt said:


> Rock me Amadeus


Friggin gorgeous-many thanks.


----------

